
IOS enables 71% of Apple’s profits. Platform products power 93% of gross margin - lotusleaf1987
http://www.asymco.com/2011/01/25/ios-enables-71-of-apple-profits-with-platform-products-make-up-93-of-gross-margin/
======
abrenzel
Great article. I actually think this could be a severe risk to Apple. The
trend in any competitive market is for margins to converge towards 0. In
particular, iOS is already facing competition from Android, and RIMM isn't
exactly going to die without a fight either. Having so much of the company's
margin wrapped up in one product would set off alarm bells for me. I don't
care what their current stock valuation says.

